# NZ Dragmasters, Jappers win , RIPS 240z 8.22 @ 166.97



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Definatly a mixed day at the dragmasters, arrived to very overcast conditions and rain was clearly on the way.

For those who don't know, Dragmasters is an invite meeting where a team of the top Jap drag cars race a team of the top V8 drag cars, once qialifying is done, they pair you with a car that has run similar times and you race that car 3 times, the winner getting points for the team.

The only change from Taupo's slippery 8.36 was to turn the boost down a little due to altitude and to get a feel for the track on our 1st qualifying pass.

Paired against a big black V8, not sure what it was , Left with very little boost, just a little tap on the NOS on the transbrake, nothing like fully loaded, 60ft was down, she ran straight but I had absolutly no steering feel till way after 1/2 track which was a bit of a worry but the TV guys at 1/2 track said they have good footage of it comming past with the wheels a foot in the air, lol :chuckle: 8.22 @ 166.97 won the race no problem and I was well happy with that for 1st run off the trailer.

Tweenie and Co. will be happy to know I have good out of car and incar footage of the run and I'm loading it up now opcorn:

Next run I was up against a Blown injected, alky doorslammer, I couldn't hear a bloody thing!!!! he ran right through stage and had to back up a bit which got my "rythym" a bit out, left softer again, 60ft slower again, won the race with a 8.44 @ 164.45.

Decided not to do the 3rd qualifying pass as it wasn't compulsery and my 8.2 was a pretty good number to have which I was sure I could improve on.

Here's the 1st vid and I'll get some some more vids up shortly then we'll carry on the story of how the day (for me at least) turned to shyte..........

YouTube - RIPS 240z 8.22 @ 166.97mph Dragmasters 2009

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I hope you mean 'turned to shyte' as in weather!!

Looking forward to the vids, 1ft in the air at 1/2 track ffs!!

I was speaking to chris last night about a trip to nz to watch you guys, it sounds like your track time is as unpredictable as ours though lol

Great time, keep chipping away

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I think a lot of people here would be happy with an 8.22 Rob!

Steady steps, keep it coming!

Echo Skinny Rob. hope it was weather and not technical reference!

DaveG


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats a cracking time on that first vid. I hope the shyte part of the day aint what I'm fearing.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice and tidy run & Vid.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> "rythym"


Its rhythm, has no vowels ...
Its good to see some sanity coming into the way they pair up the cars at dragmasters, the first few meets appeared to be "consistant time from v8 vs best ever time from import"
The auto trans'd horrible v8 3 ton pile of crap lines up against the manual trans'd jappa and beats it,because the jappa bogged down or (insert lots of excuses)
So there was an over supply of testosterone to the v8 drivers ....with the usual "I hate jappa's" comments still prominent.
Then finally the imports have shown some consistancy and are actually running some very close races / its seems to have taken 5 (?) years to come right.
All good.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its rhythm, has no vowels ...


Ah, thanks mate, where would this forum be without you picking up on everyone's spelling mistakes and lack of search skills 

Next clip against a Blown Alky doorslammer:

YouTube - RIPS 240z 8.44 @ 164.45mph Dragmasters 2009


More to come when I can work out how to edit clips that are on my memory card 

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not actually everyones spelling mistakes ....if I wanted to do that I could spend all day on Trade.me tchn txt spk ppl hw to spl n us all da lttrs n kys n da bord.

I only know how to spell it cause it was part of the name of one of the bands I used to be in ....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I only know how to spell it cause it was part of the name of one of the bands I used to be in ....


What did you play/blow? The trumpet? or were you a groupie? :thumbsup:

Couldn't resist.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'll get the incar camera footage sorted as soon as I can.

Seeing as the Jap team won, we all got prize money and a nice trophy, the sportsmod trophy from the 2008 Nationals just arrived too.








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Damn, sorry about that, I was trying to edit out the big pic and put a smaller one in there but didn't quite get it done in time,

I'll try again and if anyone can remove the pic from the above post go for it.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its rhythm, has no vowels ...
> Its good to see some sanity coming into the way they pair up the cars at dragmasters, the first few meets appeared to be "consistant time from v8 vs best ever time from import"
> The auto trans'd horrible v8 3 ton pile of crap lines up against the manual trans'd jappa and beats it,because the jappa bogged down or (insert lots of excuses)
> So there was an over supply of testosterone to the v8 drivers ....with the usual "I hate jappa's" comments still prominent.
> ...


repeat after me, y is not a vowel, a,e,i,o,u, they are vowels............. i await an english teacher to correct me, we all know engineers can't spell *including me !!!!).

8.22 your powers are weak my friend, 8.22 x 1/4 mile, you've obviously never played need for speed!!!!!! or had a vauxhall nova!!!!!!!!!!!.....................................

seriously though good times ther mate, RIPS FTW, just with i had enough for one of your short blocks!!!!!!!!!, but then again i like doing things for myself.

ROB=Legend


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

AskOxford: Is the letter Y a vowel or a consonant?


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

icydude said:


> AskOxford: Is the letter Y a vowel or a consonant?


bo""£x i'm thick, damn google!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi to all from the HTR team, congrats to Robbie on the P.B

Hats off to him to be able to get his car to hook up on that track,as the HTR team found it very slippery,i am sure robbie will run a 7 very soon:smokin:

We struggled all day,we thought we had good info after the last meeting we went to(ie clutch set ups etc),and had been on the dyno to get rid of the miss fire that we had at the last meet,that turned out to be a faulty sensor.

We lent on the engine hard on the dyno and with the result we achieved were expecting big things,but with the car wanting to change lanes in all 3 of the qualifying rounds as soon as we went into 2nd gear we knew the track was never going to take any power. 

So we put the car back to waste gate boost as we know it will be good for consistant 7.80-8.00 and makes the car very easy to drive.

Guess we will have to wait to the New Zealand nationals to get a good result,as that should give us our best weather and track preperation.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome - good to see you on here  Well done on the 7s, again... I heard that you guys and Glen were having some spectacular traction issues - here is hoping you get a meet where everything comes together. It was mentioned elsewhere that you still had a slight miss at this meet - unrelated?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, welcome Reece and Co.

Your car sure sounded very strong, I'm sure my lack of power compared to you guys enabled me to have a little more grip than you and Glen, sure was good to watch you 2 trying to get it down though :clap::clap:

My 60fts in qualifying were actually slower than at Taupo last week and I was really looking to winding it up for the next races but a damaged NOS solinoid ment I couldn't build boost on the transbrake.

At least the jap team won and the V8 boys had to watch us go home with the gold for once :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Rob, by what you and the HT Team are saying your recent results are fantastic. Well done mate! Looking forward to seeing even more when you eventually get on a well prep'd track.

Good luck!

Jeff.


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Heat Treatments said:


> So we put the car back to waste gate boost as we know it will be good for consistant 7.80-8.00 and *makes the car very easy to drive*.


7 second and easy to drive? Not for us mere mortals Reece! (welcome to forum too)

Congratulations to the 'Jap Team'. Appreciate conditions less than ideal which makes all the Teams runs and win even more impressive. Think the V8 guys will already be worried about next year!

Rob, hope you logged all the track temps and everything! And treat yourself to a new NOSeloid! In fact buy two, then next time you will have a spare....

Looking forward to new PB for Reece and 7's for Rob. When's the next event?

DaveG


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

well done to all mental runs guys ,keep it coming


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

We found we had good traction through the 60ft area as we run consistant 1.20-1.23 -60ft but as i would select 3rd gear the car would want to head to the centre line every run,but once we lowered the boost it would run straighter.

We chased our tails with the clutch all day,from having it to agressive in the morning and undriveable, to being to soft in the afternoon and having no drive in the top end hence the low mph's

My brother had the same sort of issues even with his new car with it wanting to head to the center line.

We are struggling to see how we can get a P.B on these conditions and tracks.

A trip back to Aussie will have to be on the cards.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Fingers crossed the weather, track prep and car all co-operate at 4NR. I'm pretty sure this Saturday was never going to be ideal for setting PBs, which is why I decided to not do the North Island road trip up for it - I am hoping the Nats will be good. How have you guys found Masterton in the past? I'm pretty sure I've seen the GTR busting out 7.7s there.



tweenierob said:


> I was speaking to chris last night about a trip to nz to watch you guys, it sounds like your track time is as unpredictable as ours though lol


Do it! Import Allstars in a couple of months can often prove to be fun


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Yet again - bloody well done Rob :smokin: - awesome progress since the start of the year 

Welcome HTL - only a matter of time before you fellas get the track & conditions you need & smash your own records :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cheers John.

Here's the incar of the 8.22, you can see I was very gentle off the line with low rpm and very little boost seeing as it was the first run of the day, really dissapointed an electrical problem put me out after just 2 runs as I'm sure I would have bettered the 8.22.

YouTube - RIPS 240z in-car 8.22 @ 166.9 mph Dragmasters 2009


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rob nice video.

It sounds like you are pulling away on the street compared to the normal scream your car makes. What revs was that about 3 or 4 K, surely you had no boost at all when you launched and if that is the case what might happen if you did give it full beans??

.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, its very soft off the line on the 8.22, around 4000rpm and very little boost seeing as it was the 1st run of the day and it had been raining only an hour before.

At Taupo the weekend before, which was a poor surface in comparison, I left with everything it had and the 60ft was quite a bit quicker, so I'm sure, given the chance on a good track at Meremere I could pretty easily drop around a 10th off the 60ft of the 8.22 run which in "theory" would give us a 7 with no other changes.

I have also considered taking some wing out of the rear as its very stable in the top end now and the mph is clearly suffering, maybe a bit less wing and a full boost launch will get me a 7 with the 1.9 bar tune it has now.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah, its very soft off the line on the 8.22, around 4000rpm and very little boost seeing as it was the 1st run of the day and it had been raining only an hour before.
> 
> At Taupo the weekend before, which was a poor surface in comparison, I left with everything it had and the 60ft was quite a bit quicker, so I'm sure, given the chance on a good track at Meremere I could pretty easily drop around a 10th off the 60ft of the 8.22 run which in "theory" would give us a 7 with no other changes.
> 
> ...


Massive well done Rob:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Them huge rear tyres and wheelie bars are doing themselfs justice:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looking at the vid from experience I think you need a bit more off the line dude. Have you not hit the gas from the launch yet?

The car is coming on well though big credit to you and the guys.

I fooooooking love that car. Got to be one of my favourite non Skyline's japanese cars ever

Now as we are on the GTR forum.

Why don't you try having a go at the GTR's?? 

I would love to have a bit of competition from you. Or are you gonna leave that to Heat Treatments??

They are my only competition in the GTR world. Why you might say? Because they are the record holders and the one to beat.:clap::clap:

Heat Treatments took it to another level in my eyes:thumbsup::thumbsup:

For Reece to be on this Forum is Awesome

But stranger things have happened. Once you get a GTR right you never know.

As Reece well knows.

I hope everyone is with me on this one.

This is a very Proud day for the Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum to have the world GTR Drag record holder posting.

Made my day Reece and we are not to far behind you.


Mick.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I think Mark from Godzilla Motorsport might get the hump Mick since he's been banging in 7's all over the place last year (7.84 best i think) !!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> I think Mark from Godzilla Motorsport might get the hump Mick since he's been banging in 7's all over the place last year (7.84 best i think) !!


No disrespect to anyone John mate.

Godzilla's car is awesome. 3rd in the world i think. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Whats the point on thinking we are gonna be 3rd or 4th. We want to be first of course. I might as well pack it all in now if i thought different.

As you well know John it takes balls.

Mick


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*M6beg*



m6beg said:


> As you well know John it takes balls.
> 
> Mick



well thats you fcuked for starters!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

jesus son ofGod said:


> well thats you fcuked for starters!


LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol at this thread, IMPO project GTST is more competition for RIPS 240z..

I think we established a while back they are both the same race weight, both rear wheel drive, both tubbed rear end and both RB engines running GT45 turbo's.

Project GTST is 10mph up and half a second quicker at present, Robs got his work cut out for him  
I think its fair to compare RIPS and The White as friendly banter, there sure has been some banter  
I dont think Rips could have got any closer with the 8.22, when he beats the White's time i'm sure he'll give me n mick some friendly stick lol

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

PMSL Rob - you're not playing that excuse card already are you before the HKS Series has even started 

You'll be telling me next that you are running in the Fac Mod Class rather than the Pro Class 

Always assumed that the essence of any class especially the Pro Class was to get from A - B as quickly as possible within the rules - dont tell me anyone with RWD now has to apologise 
p.s - HKS T62R turbo:smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol, Dont you worry john no excuses from me!! 
I am personally going to be running in the Fac Mod class, theres only one class for the White car (the kick PGTST ring class  )...
What a year ahead!!

Rob

p.s. the T62 is a Gt4508  , if you look at the core... HKS didnt even bother removing the garrett part number this time lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: - it will be a bloody good year in the UK this year :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> PMSL Rob - you're not playing that excuse card already are you before the HKS Series has even started
> 
> You'll be telling me next that you are running in the Fac Mod Class rather than the Pro Class
> 
> ...


Jesus you don't need to apologise John i think Rob @ Rips should be doing that:chuckle::chuckle: 

He has the same spec car as you Rear Wheel drive. But you have 2 up on him Your kicking his ring regarding times and he is using a wheelie bar lol :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Well done John.

But the Time has come i am afraid to kick ring

Regards 


Mick :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Lol at this thread, IMPO project GTST is more competition for RIPS 240z..
> 
> I think we established a while back they are both the same race weight, both rear wheel drive, both tubbed rear end and both RB engines running GT45 turbo's.
> 
> ...


Although I agree the 240z to the white is not really a fair comparison (although times/mph V weight in any type of car is a pretty good indicator), I also don't think you can genuinly "really" compare the 240z to Johns car either.

I'm happy to put some facts up and if John wants to put facts up for a comparison thats fine.

Keep in mind the 240z in its current chassis form was built as a street car to do 10s with a small block V8, it was fully road legal and we havn't touched a thing other than change 4 link settings, havn't even made an adjustment to the rear shocks.

If we put the headlights and front indicators back in and our street exhaust system is still a fully legal road car, it still has rear lights, indicators, horn, full stock dash, stock firefall, stock floor, a real basic (and quite unsafe really:nervous: ) 6 point street cage, hood lining, stock steering colum with normal key start, stock engine bay and front chassis rails, no braces or strut bars, stock front suspension, all glass windows except for the doors etc so its FAR more of a street car than Johns and its been modified as little as possible to get the results we have.

It has a pre-historic TH400 trans, a heavy steel housing 9 inch diff, still has an operational handbrake ffs!! lol

Race weight is 1277kg
Fuel is C16
Fully water cooled block and head, no fillers at all, massive street radiator etc
Max boost is just 27psi due to 1000cc injectors
Max rpm is 9300rpm on the 8.22
Single fogger wet 75 shot of NOS
29.5 x 13.5 x 15 rear tyres


Everyone who has seen the car in the flesh will confirm that its def a street orientated car that happens to run low 8s (just ask Reece and Lith etc) rather than a purpose built drag car with alot of high tech equipment like Johns.

There are some proper Nissan jap tube cars here which I would just love to get my motor in, they are over 200kg lighter and properly setup from the start as drag cars, just the 200kg alone would make the 8.22 a 7.7 so I think the old 240z aint doing to bad at all:thumbsup:.

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I can't be arsed :chuckle:

At the end of the day let's just drive the damn things into the ground as nature intended


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

True John, it doesn't worry me in the slightest, I know the 2 cars arn't really comparable, but could you confirm how much your car weighs and what is your class minimum?

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for the offtopic, but all the comments on cars resembling their factory form etc made me think of a record that was recently set in the US - first "stock 6 speed" Supra to run a 7 was just done by the BoostLogic Supra:










Vid:
YouTube - SW's Boost Logic record run


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Everyone who has seen the car in the flesh will confirm that its def a street orientated car that happens to run low 8s (just ask Reece and Lith etc) rather than a purpose built drag car with alot of high tech equipment like Johns.
> 
> There are some proper Nissan jap tube cars here which I would just love to get my motor in, they are over 200kg lighter and properly setup from the start as drag cars, just the 200kg alone would make the 8.22 a 7.7 so I think the old 240z aint doing to bad at all:thumbsup:.


Oh I completely missed this - yeah, I love that Z.. I last saw it when he had sorted out the new look with the GT45R etc and it looked pretty much like it would only be a early start on Saturday morning effort to change it into a state where he could take it out for a sunny weekend cruise, albeit a bit of artistic licence may be needed with the angle grinder to find a way of getting the bonnet back on after that subtle turbo upgrade but yeah otherwise I have been in road trips in cars less road capable cars that Robs is a morning of spanner spinning and shit talking from. Hint? :chuckle: j/k

I would LOVE to see that motor in something like the Wigg's R34 or even more so Heat Treatment's chassis... what do you reckon, low 7s?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> I would LOVE to see that motor in something like the Wigg's R34 or even more so Heat Treatment's chassis... what do you reckon, low 7s?


I hope you mean the 350z and not the GTR there Lith.

My motor is NOT EVEN CLOSE to beginning to be even slightly remotley making anywhere near the power HT has in there GTR.

The 8.22 in 1277kg needs 1000whp on a good run so we might be "just" over that.

Also keep in mind the 240z motor is a street motor, not a drag motor (Its actually LOWER spec in the bottom end than Ole, Pupsi, Sparks etc have in their street cars), its fully water cooled, and its extreemly low spec compared to a proper RB drag motor. (alot of people would shyte bricks if they saw how basic it is)

Ludders engine is also FAR higher spec and fully streetable for long distances.

So we don't really have anything like apples with apples with Johns car at all Tweenie 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I hope you mean the 350z and not the GTR there Lith.


Yeah I meant the 350Z / generic tube frame chassis with a sequential/slider transmission etc etc. With all due respect I was in no way implying that the motor in the 240Z compares in any which way to the motor in the HT GTR or the motor in the 350Z, I know full well the 240Z motor is a mild piece of work relative to those things and power output wise is doing damn well to have a figure with the same amount of decimals in it but just out of interests sake I'd love to know what an RB in a decent tube frame chassis can do.

Truth be told I was quite excited when I first read that Heat Treatments were going to retire the GTR and put the motor into a tube 350Z, and while I am still excited about the idea of the GTR with a huge power VQ and I expect it will probably bust out some results worthy of a collective shart from anyone who may stand to face it at the Christmas tree... I feel the world has not yet seen what an RB is capable of powering a fully sorted drag chassis down the 1/4 in.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

There's no dought in my mind HTs RB in a super light dragster would be knocking on 5s.

Maybe HT can loan me it for my rail when the get the 350z going?? Reece???? lol.

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Holly shit Lith the supra is INSANE! I wonder how much power they are making to get that car touching into the 7's, imagine it with a sorted chassis and an auto! 

Whats the bottem end consist of rob in the 240z motor, would you mind putting up specs from top to bottom including headwork, compretion ratio ect? I've been hearing so much of late that the rb30 wont rev ect and i'm sick to death of heaing it. If your budget style motor is reving to 9300 ( during a run or only during burnout?) whats a good motor capable of... (not saying urs isnt good lol)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stock block, stock crank, billet rods, forged pistons, tomei oil pump.

9500-10,000rpm during burnout at times, shift at 9000rpm usually and 9200-9300rpm in top gear through the finish line.

Listen to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ5WAJYlTa4&feature=related

YouTube - RIPS 240z in-car 8.22 @ 166.9 mph Dragmasters 2009

Sounds like its revving as hard as a pretty hot 26 to me.

Rob


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> There's no dought in my mind HTs RB in a super light dragster would be knocking on 5s.
> 
> Maybe HT can loan me it for my rail when the get the 350z going?? Reece???? lol.
> 
> Rob


Lol,That would be a interesting thought Rob, i am not sure what a dragster would weigh,im guessing 850- 900 kg??

Our car weighs in at 1329kg with driver ready to go.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The one I have should be about 800-850kg including a suitably slim driver (not me, lol)

Its run 6.6 at just over 200 with around 1300whp

Interested in a joint venture?? 

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Min class weight in the Pro Class is 1091kg's including driver Robbie, mine is just & i mean just under 1200kgs (1195 kgs). 
Could lighten the car further but not really worth the outlay tbh when we could run more power, it gets bloody stupidly expensive trying to shave of those extra kgs when the cars are already down to a fairly healthy diet.

When are you out again? - be great to see you in the 7's 



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> True John, it doesn't worry me in the slightest, I know the 2 cars arn't really comparable, but could you confirm how much your car weighs and what is your class minimum?
> 
> Rob


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*Some Vids of GTR's @ Dragmasters*

HTL GTR






Glen Suckling 






And Some Footage of Rob & HTL GTR @ about 5.30min


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome to see footage of Glenn Suckling's Red Baron GTR out again, I see he did an 8.1 on the day - damn strong return after a reasonably break from racing.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done mandhdrijfhout.

Anyone out there have any more??


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Interested in a joint venture??
> 
> Rob


A R.I.P.S Heat Treatments joint venture, now that would be interesting..........................

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Heat Treatments said:


> Lol,That would be a interesting thought Rob, i am not sure what a dragster would weigh,im guessing 850- 900 kg??
> 
> Our car weighs in at 1329kg with driver ready to go.


Hey Reece, :bowdown1: tell Rob to sod off, he can join the queue or build his own. With me in your car I'd make the 1451Kg limit for the HKS Street Class at Santa Pod and it would probably be more 'Street' than some of the others. 

Can I borrow it please when you've finished? I promise to change the oil and filters regular and not to break it (well, not much, maybe).

DaveG
HKS Street Series 2009 Champion elect (Up yours Bradshaw :runaway: :chuckle


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

That run of the 240 on the 3rd vid was where the NOS soliniod didn't open, you can see the black smoke from it going real rich.

Really pissed me off cause I had a real good chance of beating that guy, but thats racing.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> That run of the 240 on the 3rd vid was where the NOS soliniod didn't open, you can see the black smoke from it going real rich.
> 
> Really pissed me off cause I had a real good chance of beating that guy, but thats racing.
> 
> Rob



Yea i just seen that Rob  What a bummer.

Next time mate.

Car looked awesome.:thumbsup:

Well done. Definitely 7's next time 


Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Yea i just seen that Rob  What a bummer.
> 
> Next time mate.
> 
> ...


Hey Mick, you going soft in your old age, or just softening your landing for when Rob runs a sub 8.21 and starts giving you grief?  (Cue, Hey Rob, your the Big Daddy afterall!)

Tell Tweenie he needs to get his finger out! :thumbsup: There's only room for one Big Daddy in this house! 

Ooops, sorry, forgot about Reece :bowdown1: So that crown already claimed. 

OK, Mick, your task whilst waiting of Tweenie is too come up with a new title for award for you and Rob to squabble over.

DaveG
If its John 'the horse' Bradshaw, does that make me Dave 'the pit pony' G?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: you little pit pony you :chuckle:



ATCO said:


> If its John 'the horse' Bradshaw, does that make me Dave 'the pit pony' G
> 
> Sorry Lith - i missed out Glen suckling when i mentioned Mark from Godzilla on the earlier post - watched some awesome vids of Glenns car plenty of times


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Hey Mick, you going soft in your old age, or just softening your landing for when Rob runs a sub 8.21 and starts giving you grief?  (Cue, Hey Rob, your the Big Daddy afterall!)
> 
> Tell Tweenie he needs to get his finger out! :thumbsup: There's only room for one Big Daddy in this house!
> 
> ...



Its very nice of you to call me your Daddy Dave Let Daddy tell you not to throw little stones :thumbsup:

And whilst we are sipping our Stella in shampers classes, To be honest i couldn't give two @@@@@.

I have done what i set out to achieve and its time to move on now.

Bigger and Better things ahead if we find the time.

I have a major contract to complete by the year 2011. That's were i will be spending my time.

Looks like no racing for me in 2009


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> II have a major contract to complete by the year 2011. That's were i will be spending my time.
> 
> Looks like no racing for me in 2009


Bummer, I was looking forward to reading about the competition between you and Andy Barnes (and Keith Cowie?).


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't you let that car sit there rusting Mick!!

Lend it to me!!:chuckle:

I know you cannot keep away long...........

If the job falls behind we will all have to come and give you a hand.:thumbsup:

See you soon.

Jeff


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Looks like no racing for me in 2009
> 
> Mick



Thats no good dude, I have an idea that may help you and make it so you can race, and race on an even playing field. :smokin:

Your always going on about the 2wd cars having an advantage etc, how about you take your front prop shafts outs, put 11.5-12 inch tyres on the back, I'll take off my wheelie bars and put 11.5-12 inch tyres on my 240z, we both get to the same weight, you keep your flash clutch and transmission, I'll keep my old auto and we see how we compare for times/mph then?

You go back to C16, peek boost of 2 bar, peek rpm of 9,200 and go back to a single fogger for NOS as that will also save you some weight and money and keep things even between us. 

Work on your RT's (need to run regular .050 to .150 to be competitive) and we'll put that into the comparison of timeslips also so we'll see who would have crossed the finish line first and actually taken the win.

Just think of the weight, tyres and clutches you'll save!!!

Sound like a plan? opcorn:opcorn: 

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Mick, speak to Tweenie, he can explain to you which is more important, a sub-contract for the 2012 games or the race games in 2009! 

I was very much looking forward to seeing you run that 7 this year! Invoke Clause 7, paragraph 9, item 3 in your marriage contract with Mrs B that says - in the event of conflict between business and pleasure, then wife will administer business duties and allow loving husband to go and indulge his secondary pastime at the Pod! :thumbsup:

It requires creativity here Mick, something you've never struck me as being short of, even without the Stella! Remember Murphy's third law - where there is a will, there is a way! Worst, worst, fallback, position of last resort, O my God, case, lend it to John B (Begley, not Bradshaw!)

Regarding Andy Barnes, sadly I was told (third hand) he has lost his enthusiasm for the strip and might not run  focusing on his endurance racing seat with Mitsubishi instead. Perhaps we could persuade his brother, the other, other Rob (they are getting everywhere!) to run the car instead!

It seems almost criminal for the UK to finally get several good cars all at the same time for them to sit in the garage.

DaveG
(Mick's adopted one - is that good or bad? :chuckle


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

ya andy told me at the last meet at pod ,he would prob not get the pink out this year but i rekon if someone was to go faster than an 8.2 maybe he be tempted to come out ,if only i had the funds to challenge you guys at that level ,so close but so far.maybe some one will come along any back me with some sponsor ship then i can show you guys how to go realy fast lol.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Andy has just had his cage improved, so must have something in mind. I hope we'll see it run sometime this year. I'd still like to see Mick back at the pod though too!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its as easy as a good game of snooker.............

I'll stick to Red......
Tweenie in the White......
Rob Barns in the Pink.......
Ludders can stay in Street in the Blue.......
John Begley in Street in the Yellow......
Who's Green?
Who's Black?

Oh, almost forgot.....the closet guys can stick to the brown but keep it to themselves thank you very much.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Black = Godzilla Motorsport... Mark lurks on here if I remember rightly, just quietly.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sweet, all we need now is a green GTR and we're done.

See Mick, no excuses now mate. :clap:


Here's another in-car from Dragmasters against a blown, injected, meth, big block Jag, I really thought I'd get my ass handed to me so please excuse my "Mick moment" just after the finish line 

YouTube - RIPS 240z in-car against blown V8 doorslammer

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Isn't ATCO green??


.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sweet, all we need now is a green GTR and we're done.
> 
> See Mick, no excuses now mate. :clap:
> 
> ...



That's not a Mick moment dude more like Mickey Mouse:chuckle::chuckle:

More passion needed.:smokin:


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> More passion needed.:smokin:
> 
> Mick


Don't worry Mick, I've been taking 'Terrets for beginners' classes down at the local caravan park.

One of the guys there was selling Mick Begley watches in the style of those Mickey mouse kids watches, whats up with that???? you going international now man :clap:

I'll be sure to do you proud when I run that immenent 7 mate. :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Rob....After seeing you in your lil' jap sports coupe hand several big nasty V8 dragsters their ass I salute you. I have had great respect for you always, but I think those oh so cute 240's will soon be feared strictly because of the reputation you have established.... :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Don't worry Mick, I've been taking 'Terrets for beginners' classes down at the local caravan park.
> 
> One of the guys there was selling Mick Begley watches in the style of those Mickey mouse kids watches, whats up with that???? you going international now man :clap:
> 
> ...



God i hope you do Rob.

All the hard work you have done you well deserve it:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now you come to mention the International status Thanks i have gone all red now:thumbsup:

I suppose people normally see tuners cars breaking records, It's a breath of fresh air to them when a one man band does it.

Its not me that should get recommendation its Tweenierob


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Its not me that should get recommendation its Tweenierob
> 
> Mick


Thats for sure, your driving needs alot of work!! opcorn:opcorn:

I'll get my coat


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats for sure, your driving needs alot of work!! opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> I'll get my coat


To be honest Rob i was shit last year:nervous:

So much more to come from the car with a good driver:thumbsup:


Its all seat time i recon.


Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

So you cant bloody say you're now not running in 2009 can you 

Come on you know you want to :smokin:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

For those of you who have a black and white tv, the pink ball is behind the blue


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

BRAINS OF BRITAIN: NO
















UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE (BBC2) 

Jeremy Paxman: 

What is another name for 'cherrypickers' and 'cheesemongers'? 


Contestant: 

Homosexuals. 


Jeremy Paxman: 

No. They're regiments in the British Army who will be very upset with you. 




BEG, BORROW OR STEAL (BBC2) 


Jamie Theakston: 

Where do you think Cambridge University is? 


Contestant: 

Geography isn't my strong point. 


Jamie Theakston: 

There's a clue in the title. 


Contestant: 

Leicester . 





BBC NORFOLK 


Stewart White: 

Who had a worldwide hit with What A Wonderful World? 


Contestant: 

I don't know. 


Stewart White: 

I'll give you some clues: what do you call the part between your hand and your elbow? 


Contestant: 

Arm 


Stewart White: 

Correct. And if you're not weak, you're...? 


Contestant: 

Strong. 


Stewart White: 

Correct - and what was Lord Mountbatten's first name? 


Contestant: 

Louis 


Stewart White: 

Well, there we are then. So who had a worldwide hit with the song What A Wonderful World? 


Contestant: 

Frank Sinatra? 







LATE SHOW (BBC MIDLANDS ) 


Alex Trelinski: 

What is the capital of Italy ? 


Contestant: 

France. 


Trelinski: 

France is another country. Try again. 


Contestant: 

Oh, um, Benidorm. 


Trelinski: 


Wrong, sorry, let's try another question. In which country is the Parthenon? 


Contestant: 

Sorry, I don't know. 


Trelinski: 

Just guess a country then. 


Contestant: 

Paris. 






THE WEAKEST LINK (BBC2) 


Anne Robinson: 



Oscar Wilde, Adolf Hitler and Jeffrey Archer have all written books about their experiences in what: - Prison, or the Conservative Party? 


Contestant: 

The Conservative Party. 







BEACON RADIO ( WOLVERHAMPTON ) 


DJ Mark: 

For £10, what is the nationality of the Pope? 


Ruth from Rowley Regis: 

I think I know that one. Is it Jewish? 






UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE 


Bamber Gascoyne: 

What was Gandhi's first name? 


Contestant: 

Goosey? 








GWR FM ( Bristol ) 


Presenter: 


What happened in Dallas on November 22, 1963? 


Contestant: 

I don't know, I wasn't watching it then. 








PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC RADIO MANCHESTER ) 


Phil: 

What's 11 squared? 


Contestant: 

I don't know. 


Phil: 

I'll give you a clue. It's two ones with a two in the middle. 


Contestant: 

Is it five? 






RICHARD AND JUDY 


Richard: 

Which American actor is married to Nicole Kidman? 


Contestant: 

Forrest Gump. 






RICHARD AND JUDY 


Richard: 

On which street did Sherlock Holmes live? 


Contestant: 

Er. . .. 


Richard: 

He makes bread . . . 


Contestant: 

Er . .... 


Richard: 

He makes cakes . . . 


Contestant: 

Kipling Street ? 







LINCS FM PHONE-IN 


Presenter: 

Which is the largest Spanish-speaking country in the world? 


Contestant: 

Barcelona. 


Presenter: 

I was really after the name of a country. 


Contestant: 

I'm sorry, I don't know the names of any countries in Spain . 









NATIONAL LOTTERY (BBC1) 


Question: 

What is the world's largest continent? 


Contestant: 

The Pacific. 






ROCK FM ( PRESTON ) 


Presenter: 


Name a film starring Bob Hoskins that is also the name of a famous painting by Leonardo da Vinci. 


Contestant: 

Who Framed Roger Rabbit? 








THE BIGGEST GAME IN TOWN (ITV) 


Steve Le Fevre: 

What was signed, to bring World War I to an end in 1918? 


Contestant: 

Magna Carta? 








JAMES O'BRIEN SHOW (LBC) 


James O'Brien: 

How many kings of England have been called Henry? 


Contestant: 


Er, well, I know there was a Henry the Eighth ... ER. ER ... Three? 







CHRIS SEARLE SHOW (BBC RADIO BRISTOL ) 


Chris Searle: 

In which European country is Mount Etna ? 


Caller: 

Japan. 


Chris Searle: 


I did say which European country, so in case you didn't hear that, I can let you try again. 


Caller: 

Er .... Mexico ? 








PAUL WAPPAT (BBC RADIO NEWCASTLE ) 


Paul Wappat: 


How long did the Six-Day War between Egypt and Israel last? 


Contestant (long pause): 

Fourteen days. 








DARYL DENHAM'S DRIVETIME (VIRGIN RADIO) 


Daryl Denham: 

In which country would you spend shekels? 


Contestant: 

Holland ? 


Daryl Denham: 

Try the next letter of the alphabet. 


Contestant: 

Iceland ? Ireland ? 


Daryl Denham: (helpfully) 

It's a bad line. Did you say Israel ? 


Contestant: 

No. 






PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC GMR) 


Phil Wood: 

What 'K' could be described as the Islamic Bible? 


Contestant: 

Er. .. .. 


Phil Wood: 

It's got two syllables . . . Kor . . 


Contestant: 

Blimey? 


Phil Wood: 

Ha ha ha ha, no. The past participle of run . . .. 


Contestant: 

(Silence) 


Phil Wood: 

OK, try it another way. Today I run, yesterday I . .. . 


Contestant: 

Walked? 






THE VAULT 


Melanie Sykes: 

What is the name given to the condition where the sufferer can fall asleep at any time? 


Contestant: 

Nostalgia. 








LUNCHTIME SHOW (BRMB) 


Presenter: 

What religion was Guy Fawkes? 


Contestant: 

Jewish. 


Presenter: 

That's close enough. 




STEVE WRIGHT IN THE AFTERNOON (BBC RADIO 2) 


Wright: 

Johnny Weissmuller died on this day. Which jungle-swinging character clad only in a loin cloth did he play? 


Contestant: 

Jesus. 











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Glenn, you are a bad bad man. I am not supposed to look like I am enjoying work this much - people get suspicious.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Well that successfully crapped the thread Glen!

Ludders, I think I've sussed your problem on the strip, you should be registered as blind! The Garage Bomber is Sonic Silver with a Black bonnet not green! And my lawnmower is red by the way, has a petrol engine, but no turbo and only one gear!

Rob, its Mick Begley not Mick Mouse and don't talk about the ears, he's sensitive about it.

DaveG
DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Well that successfully crapped the thread Glen!
> 
> Ludders, I think I've sussed your problem on the strip, you should be registered as blind! The Garage Bomber is Sonic Silver with a Black bonnet not green! And my lawnmower is red by the way, has a petrol engine, but no turbo and only one gear!
> 
> ...


I guess I can't be blind if I can notice you have to sign your name twice but can't remember your surname is Green....... 

That's what the G stands for!! Remember now??:chuckle::chuckle:



.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Rob,

U said you use your 75 shot just for spool up ? In the video it seems you're spraying all the way ? 

So is it 2 bar and 75 shot all the way ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


> I guess I can't be blind if I can notice you have to sign your name twice .


It was a simple initial test for you Jeff! Congratulations, you passed! We have now verified you can see as far as the screen.

OK, Question 2, take your time (you usually do :chuckle What colour is your bonnet? (Bear with me peeps, we have take this one step at a time).



Ludders said:


> but can't remember your surname is Green.......
> 
> That's what the G stands for!! Remember now??:chuckle::chuckle:


Well if it was the in-laws that would be valid, however there are a lot of letters after my "Green" bit so the link is a bit tenuous - my Family name is a traditional Lancastrian name by the way, like yours I presume? Does Ludders come from Luddite?
  :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SR BEAST said:


> Rob,
> 
> U said you use your 75 shot just for spool up ? In the video it seems you're spraying all the way ?
> 
> So is it 2 bar and 75 shot all the way ?


Yes, I have just started spraying the 75 all the way but peek boost is still 1.9 bar, I just don't have the fuel to wind the boost up any more.

We purposefully took off the 6 port kit so everyone knew the times we have had have never been with a 6 port shot as quite a few people thought even the 8.7s were with alot of NOS.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Well that successfully crapped the thread Glen!


LOL

Hardly ....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Now now Dave we must not get into a tit for tat match on Rob's thread - life's too short! (a bit like you):chuckle:

Jeff
Jeff


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Just a bit of friendly banter Jeff, it was a bit quiet in the office yesterday plus Mick seems not to have been his usual self lately so matters needed a little livening up. Which I'm pleased to say Glen appears to be supporting me on! 

In truth, I think this thread has also run its course, we need Rob to do the next event - when is it?

Lastly, your car is coming along nicely. Was at GTART last week, saw yours up on the ramp having the pipework sorted. Took the opportunity to have a look at your rear diff, bit of surface rust there, not up to your usual bling standard! Although the bodywork looks as good as new since your 'trailer trial'. Got to be a 9 this year Jeff, no excuses. :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

If you dont do a 9 this year Jeff.

I will drive it for you


Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


Looks like a 9 coming up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> If you dont do a 9 this year Jeff.
> 
> I will drive it for you
> 
> ...


Come on Mick...........just cause you have a couple of good timeslips it doesn't mean your neccessarily a good driver or can win proper drag races, Jeff's RTs (even though he is getting pretty old and slow :chuckle are still way ahead of yours man :runaway::runaway: 

When you start winning actual races at the same time as you run good times, get back to him.

I'll grab my coat............

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Rob, hopefully I will be taking my car to Santa Pod next Sunday with Tweenie to see what times she can get, remember its a first for me. Assuming I get a 12. On an identical run with a single stage Nos 100 bhp shot, how much time would be shaved off the 12?? Then how much could be taken off the 12 with a direct port x6 200 bhp shot?? Trying to learn and educate myself so I can set targets, as its all new to me, even though I haven't got Nos, not yet anyway..


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Forget the NOS.

Taking it easy with 1.6-1.7 bar on pump gas I ran 10.97 in Ole's full weight R33 (stock box and real slow 60fts) which has an identicle motor to yours.

I'm sure you'll run 11s with ease and with a bit of practice you'll be low 11s and into the 10s if you can get away well.

Best of luck,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's some footage of the NZDRA summer nationals at Taupo a couple of weeks ago:

YouTube - NZDRA Robby Ward 8.36sec

Rob


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Rob...just curious how many "hard" 1/4's you have put on that engine by now?? Any guess??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hard to say exactly, but we've raced at alot of meetings over the last 15 months and won nearly every time where we have carried on after qualifying (trans put us out once and NOS solinoid put us out another time so didn't carry on after qualifying) we've been REAL HARD on the motor on purpose, reving it to over 9000rpm all the time (over 10,000rpm at times) so I'd say it would have to be at least 40-45 hard 1/4 mile runs plus quite a few full power runs on the dyno and quite a bit on the street too. 

Its had 1 oil change and its still on its first set of spark plugs.

The whole point of the motor was to build it weaker than our normal "off the shelf" forged bottom end, push it real hard and try to find some limits because the first thing a customer asks is how much power/rpm can they handle, so now we can say with confidence 1000bhp/8500-8750rpm is a safe limit for customers, not bad for a 4000 pound short block 

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Forget the NOS.
> 
> Taking it easy with 1.6-1.7 bar on pump gas I ran 10.97 in Ole's full weight R33 (stock box and real slow 60fts) which has an identicle motor to yours.
> 
> ...


Well I will certainly give it my best shot and try to achieve the best I possibly can to extract what the car deserves to the maximum of its capabilities. The Nos question was really out of curiosity ? What difference would it have made to the times??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The NOS is a good thing to have if its tuned correctly and if you have plenty of traction, the earlier you can hit it, the more your ET will drop.

Hitting a 75 or 100 shot from 1/2 track won't help very much (maybe a couple of 10ths and 3-4 mph) but hitting it hard off the line when you have grip can make you 1/2 to 1 second quicker/5-10mph faster pretty easily.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info Rob. I was under the impression that it was something like, hold on, get pushed back in your seat as soon as you hit the button. White knuckle ride, it ain't, far from it.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nothing like the fast and furious mate.

Rob


----------

